
Benefits of Fasting - fm95
http://fahia.ca/fasting
======
chousuke
I've been following a "diet" of eating a normal lunch approximately once per
day (usually around midday) and then fasting until the next day, save for an
extra fruit or two while at work, and a small bit of something salty during
the evening if I feel like I need it.

I don't know if it's the most effective way to lose weight, but my trend is
definitely downwards, and it's improved how I feel overall quite drastically.
A lot of it is probably just improvement from not overeating, but I can't deny
the effects.

I think my diet has been working so well for me because it's so easy to
follow. I don't count calories nor do I have complicated rules about what to
eat (I do try not to go overboard), only when. Dealing with the feelings of
hunger has also become easier over time.

~~~
reallydude
I ate once a day for years. It was great, as long as I didn't do anything too
strenuous, where I would need to catch up. The studies relating to fasting and
longevity for other species, convinced me in the 90s and I started to try it
out circa 2002 and it just stuck. My father experienced the same thing when he
tried it for a month. Maybe there's a genetic predisposition of some sort,
since it doesn't work well for everyone.

